# Mesh cage for stick insects, ideas?



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys, 

i've got some stick insects on the way, and i've got an empty plastic tank to keep them in just now but i'd like to build a fabric mesh cage a bit like a flexarium for them to go into. i bought the fabric already and i have a few ideas in my head already, basic frame, fabric stapled onto it but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas or suggestions for me to make it as good as possible?

also if anyone else has made one i'd love to see photos to help inspire me


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

roostarr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i've got some stick insects on the way, and i've got an empty plastic tank to keep them in just now but i'd like to build a fabric mesh cage a bit like a flexarium for them to go into. i bought the fabric already and i have a few ideas in my head already, basic frame, fabric stapled onto it but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas or suggestions for me to make it as good as possible?
> 
> also if anyone else has made one i'd love to see photos to help inspire me


have u tried in habitat pictures? they may have something in there in to inspire you.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> have u tried in habitat pictures? they may have something in there in to inspire you.


yeah i had a quick look but didn't find anything


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have a look on here, 

Phasmid forum :: Stick insect discussion boards - Powered by vBulletin

or bugnnation


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

that was a great link, thanks


----------

